# Shoot does, Not BUCKS! Early shed season?



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm getting a lot of reports of guys getting shed bucks on camera. When you hunt the remainder of the season make sure you identify your target before pulling the trigger. You shoot a nice shed buck and you just removed a potential future giant from your herd and your trophy wall!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Took me a minute before I saw that shed laying on the ground there...cool.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I found 2 fresh sheds when I went into my stand yesterday


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A dead buck is a dead buck, whether Nov or Jan. Go shoot what you want and don't worry about what internet experts may think.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> A dead buck is a dead buck, whether Nov or Jan. Go shoot what you want and don't worry about what internet experts may think.


Agreed. I love to bowhunt and the thrill of potentially seeing a monster keeps me coming back for more. But this late in the game it's goin in the freezer,: headgear or not.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've also been getting bucks with both shed already. Just an fyi, that gigantor doe may not be a doe. But meat in the freezer is meat in the freezer at the end of the day if thats all your interested in.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

i know its a long shot but if anyone does shoot a sheddy and dont want the cape i know a 7 year old boy that needs one he shot his first buck youth season but we didnt find it till gun thanks


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

tobeast said:


> i know its a long shot but if anyone does shoot a sheddy and dont want the cape i know a 7 year old boy that needs one he shot his first buck youth season but we didnt find it till gun thanks


Call Processors. Most should have a few lying around. Great to hear the youngin found his deer. My 11 year old shot a 170 opening day, placed what looked like a great shot but never found it. He redeemed a little with a 120, but I am glad the 7 year old found his!!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Its Brown its down boys. I can't eat trailcam pics or sheds.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happened to me in Southern Ohio. Got my buck in gun season. Shot my antlerless in muzzle loader season. Thought it was a doe until I flipped her over to gut it and found a surprise between the legs. Wonder why they shed early this year?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It&#8217;s not really early. There are always some that shed as early as December.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Suchland4 said:


> Happened to me in Southern Ohio. Got my buck in gun season. Shot my antlerless in muzzle loader season. Thought it was a doe until I flipped her over to gut it and found a surprise between the legs. Wonder why they shed early this year?


It did seem a hair early this year...


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Call Processors. Most should have a few lying around. Great to hear the youngin found his deer. My 11 year old shot a 170 opening day, placed what looked like a great shot but never found it. He redeemed a little with a 120, but I am glad the 7 year old found his!!!!


Any taxidermist can get you a cape!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet pic, Going to have to check my card and food area later today.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

All the bucks I have on camera recently still have their head gear. Antler trap is out and waiting on the first shed...:!


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

what do u use for a trap?


----------

